# First Look: Dish Network HDTV Monitor Specs



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As it has been announced Dish Network will offer a HDTV / receiver / SuperDish Combo.

Many people have written me and asked me if I knew the specs of these monitors.

Just got 3 seperate copies of this in my email and here are the specs to share with YOU. 

Enjoy!


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

cool Scott!

Anyone tossing about ballpark price?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No ballpark, the announce MSRP is $1499 including the 811 receiver and the SuperDish.

Very good deal from Dish.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

According to the retailer chat today, the end-user's price is $1499 for the Superdish, Dish 811 HD receiver, HD display; the customer apparently has the choice of either the 34" or 40".


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

One quote from the spec sheet:



> Picture-In-Picture (PIP) - displays two
> standard definition screens of video
> (DishDVR 921 provides PIP for two satellite
> programs).
> ...


Scott,

Can you perhaps confirm whether the split screen functionality will be a part of the television, or a feature of the 921?

Also, is there any word on whether there will be a bundle of this display with the 921 (rather than the 811)?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

So Scott these tvs are not flat screens?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

To be honest with you I only opened up the document for a second to see what it was then posted it here as quick as I could, a few moments after I posted it we lost power (and so did the rest of New England).

As I look at the document I notice it's marked FOR DEALER USE ONLY.

If Dish Network requests it I will remove the document. 

I think its a great deal! I should note that the TV's themselves DO NOT come with a remote, instead you must use the 811 ot 921 remote to work this TV.

I think the 34 Inch TV would look great in my bedroom.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Ditto the bummer on the no flat screen. Curved tubes are going the way of the DoDo bird, but consider the source and the price, not a bad deal.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

pdf file won't open at all for me...I just get errors...

EDIT: Upgraded Adobe, and it works now


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> So Scott these tvs are not flat screens?


I would suggest that you use the term "flat panel" versus "flat screen". "flat" viewing areas (screens) are available with both technologies. The curvature of many of the 34" HD monitors is vanishingly close to flat. The depth is approximately that of a 27" television (for either unit).

No, you're not going to find a $1,000 receiver and a $2,700 monitor in a $1,500 bundle any time this year. The CRT is going to be with us for a while until the price difference gets down in the $300 range rather than the $1,800 that separates them now.

As for the split screen issue, the monitor itself has no brains. Without a receiver of some kind, they are useless. If the setup does PIP, POP or shows a picture at all, it is because the receiver is creating it and sending a video signal to the monitor.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

> As for the split screen issue, the monitor itself has no brains. Without a receiver of some kind, they are useless. If the setup does PIP, POP or shows a picture at all, it is because the receiver is creating it and sending a video signal to the monitor.


Are you certain of that? If the 921 does offer split screen functionality for SD channels, that is good news.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ken_F said:


> Are you certain of that? If the 921 does offer split screen functionality for SD channels, that is good news.


What I was referring to was the HD *MONITOR* which can do only what the 921 (or similar) can feeds it.

As for split screen SD, I recall seeing something about the 921 not being able to do some special function (maybe it was SD+HD PIP/POP) that the 811 could because it was based on a more powerful processor (or processors).


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

> As for split screen SD, I recall seeing something about the 921 not being able to do some special function (maybe it was SD+HD PIP/POP) that the 811 could because it was based on a more powerful processor (or processors).


In its answers to Scott, Echostar mentioned that the 921 could do PIP for SD channels, but not with HD channels. The 811 is able to output simultaneously HD and SD (i.e. s-video and DVI), whereas the 921 cannot.

Echostar did not mention anything about split screen functionality on the 921, however.


----------



## jlabsher (Aug 26, 2002)

Pardon a newbies questions. I get the monitor, super dish and receiver with this deal. OK. But...

will my other TVs still work with the 301/501 and the superdish? 

Is there an extra programming charge for HD?

what if I want to get OTA HD still possible?


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Other tvs/301/501 will work with superdish.

Yes to the HD programming charge, how much is anyones guess.

And yes to getting OTA HD with the 811.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

jlab,

There is no extra charge to get premium movie channels in HD; you would get HBO HDTV as part of the HDTV package (_<-- that should say HBO package, thanks gp_), Starz HD (upcoming) as part of the Starz package, etc. However, it is expected there will be a separate HD package in the $10 range, that will have anywhere from five to ten HD channels to start.

The 811 will incorporate support for OTA HD; Dish has also said it is working to incorporate programming information for the OTA DTV/HDTV local networks into the guide delivered by satellite.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

There doesn't appear to be a digital audio output to run sound through a stereo.

Or is that a part of the 811?


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

No digital audio converter on TV, it accepts analog audio only. Many satellite receivers have digital outputs that primarily go into a stereo receiver, not a TV monitor. 

Part of the 811.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Ken_F said:


> jlab,
> 
> There is no extra charge to get premium movie channels in HD; you would get HBO HDTV as part of the HDTV package, Starz HD (upcoming) as part of the Starz package, etc.


I think you meant to say HBOHD is part of the HBO package, not the HDTV package.

And the 921 is to have OTA capability too.


----------



## scottcorinna (Jul 16, 2003)

Who makes the TV's for Dish?

For me the deal is only as good as the equipment and just because the TV is HD doesn't mean the picture quality is there.

I've seen some HD monitors that have truly horrible pictures.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Ken_F said:


> One quote from the spec sheet:
> 
> Scott,
> 
> ...


Looks like the PoP feature is part of the 34" TV. From another thread, someone figured out that the 34" TV is an RCA.

http://www.rca.com/product/viewdetail/0,2588,PI700212-CI105,00.html?

If you look at the owner's manual for that RCA, it lists the PiP and PoP features almost exactly like Dish Network's Ad slick does.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Both sets are sourced from RCA


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Looks like the 40" is an RCA also.

http://www.rca.com/product/viewdetail/0,2588,PI700215-CI129,00.html?

Dimensions match exactly, etc.

Looks like the 40" also has the PoP capability, etc...

RCA 40" owner's manual


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

rjenkins said:


> Looks like the 40" is an RCA also.
> 
> http://www.rca.com/product/viewdetail/0,2588,PI700215-CI129,00.html?
> 
> ...


So let's see:

RCA D40w20 Online price ~$1199
Dish 811 ~$ 299
Superdish ~$$$$

Grand total ~ $1498 + $$$$

Not much of a bargain. Also keep in mind if both of those sets are RCA (low end ones at that) they aren't very highly regarded in the HDTV realm.

Links:

www.avsforum.com
www.hometheaterspot.com

You can look up peoples opinions of the 2 sets.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Good links, thanks. The TVs on the rca site look a lot better than the ones on the dealer on sheet.

I would also assume, that if you want to get a good idea of what the picture looks like, you can just head out to best buy or circuit city or a place that has those tv's on display, and get a feeling of comfort with the tv before buying. I do remember being at best buy a little bit ago, and seeing a few 34 inch widescreen tvs, and one of them had a pretty bad picture compared to the other. I don't think it was an RCA though....

I don't know, this doesn't seem like too bad of a deal. The 34 inch tv especially, since it seems like you can't get them too much lower than $1500 at various places I checked. 

So this package includes the HDTV/811/superdish, and I would assume installation/delivery(maybe). Not to mention I will be able to pick up my locals here. Hum, sounds good enough for me to consider. Have to wait until a few more details about which HDTV channels will be available and figure out how good the hdtvs are. Not too bad, they might get a few people to buy this.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Doesn't the RCA D20 have an analog tuner in it? (not monitor only) What is Dish DVI? Is that different than DVI D? What if I want to use my own HD monitor with a dish DVI out receiver?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Costco is selling a 34" widescreen for under $1,000, more like $900 I think. The prices of the HDTV ready sets are dropping so fast unless E* is going to drop their MSRP, by a few month the $1499 price tag wouldn't be that good at all.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jacmyoung said:


> Costco is selling a 34" widescreen for under $1,000, more like $900 I think. The prices of the HDTV ready sets are dropping so fast unless E* is going to drop their MSRP, by a few month the $1499 price tag wouldn't be that good at all.


The Philips that they offer at the Costco near me is even more spartan than the RCA but the price is right. The problem is that you still have to lay out about 0.4 large to get a tuner for it no matter who you get it from.

Dish will sell a lot of bundles those who don't want to be bothered with figuring out how they are going to make the jump to HD. While inconceivable to most of us, there are people who don't want to shop for this kind of stuff.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

These low end sets also come set to "torch mode" from the factory and look like crap. Imagine the calls the poor CSR's are going to get about how bad the new HD sets look. Dish should include a copy of AVIA or equivalent with every purchase.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

After July of 2004 these sets will have to have an integrated DTT tuner. The price on a comparable model will probably go up a bit then so this might be a pretty good deal.

Does anyone want to hazard a guess as to whether or not they will be covered under the Dish extended warranty plan? If so maybe you could get them to cover an ISF!


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Let's not forget E* is geared toward the AT50 sub who just wants his ESPNHD. This would look like a great all-in-one solution to someone wanting HDTV.


----------



## tony burney (Aug 12, 2003)

actually i believe a set will only have to have a astc tuner if it has an nstc... so monitors will still be available


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

There are NTSC analog tuners on board (notice the antenna jack on the back) as well as A/V input jack packs supporting composite, S-Video & component (Y Pb Pr) video. So you can hook-up DVDs, other IRDs, VCRs, CamCorders, game boxes, etc. And for any of these SD sources the sets own PIP will work. 

The "DISH DVI" connections will integrate with the 811 & 921. But current 6000 owners could also run then into a set of the component video jacks, too.

Also, warranty issues will be handled in home thru "RCA" authorized warranty stations. The DISH extended warranty will not apply.


----------



## ccarmichael (Jun 3, 2003)

dlsnyder said:


> After July of 2004 these sets will have to have an integrated DTT tuner.


So ... looks like for me ... to wait utnil July 2004. HDTV tuners are a rip off now at 600 to 1,000 dollars.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I saw the 40" RPTV in BJ's Club this weekend I beleive and it was selling for $1049 or $1099, I can't remember which so Dish stands to make a buck or 2 off this deal. But, to their target audience who still believes HDTV's are 8-10k, it seems like the deal of the century so I guess everyone wins.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

It would appear the rear projection tv is not a a very good deal(going by various prices that have been mentioned). But the direct view tv does appear to be a pretty good deal based on the prices that have been seen. What will be real intersesting is what happens in like December, when the same tv's are even cheaper (or discontinued -- rear projection tv especially). Take that even further to next year.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Lee L said:


> I saw the 40" RPTV in BJ's Club this weekend I beleive and it was selling for $1049 or $1099, I can't remember which so Dish stands to make a buck or 2 off this deal. But, to their target audience who still believes HDTV's are 8-10k, it seems like the deal of the century so I guess everyone wins.


Don't forget that the Dish package includes the TV, 811 and Super Dish... All totaled, even steven.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

For those of us who don't know - what is "torch mode"?


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

djlong said:


> For those of us who don't know - what is "torch mode"?


Very high contrast and brightness. It causes burn-in on static images, like network bugs.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I saw a 27" Avant HD monitor at CC or BB, I forget which one, in Sundays paper for $499, it was a standard 4:3 tv and 27" is a little small for HD, and I do not know much about the brand, but hay for $499, this is a cheap way to get into HDTV.

I agree that this deal from E* is not that great with the 40" HD monitor because I too have seen these for around $1K, I have also seen several 30" wide-screen direct views for around $1k as well, however all of the 34" wide-screen direct view monitors I have seen lately have ben in the $1.4K - $1.5K range for just the set, considering that the E* deal with the 34" direct view, includes the tv, 811 HD STB and the SuperDish, at this point in time that seams like a good deal to me. In the coming months if prices drop, E* may need to drop the price of this package too if they continue to offer it at all.


----------



## wiz (Jan 10, 2003)

Rectrocon is the parent company that bought the Advent name. That is why Advents went to a great speaker (when they were Jensens upper line) to junk, and now only headphones and computor speakers. What I read in a trade mag was the sets are madew in Korea and then stamped with the Advent name. I'd stay clear.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Bobby94928 said:


> Don't forget that the Dish package includes the TV, 811 and Super Dish... All totaled, even steven.


If E* was going down to BJ's to buy them which they aren't.

Hey, don;t get me wrong, if E* can sell this deal more power to them. While it is not the greatest deal ever, it is not horrible either, especially if someone wants to get everything in one nice pacakge.

All in all, this will help to change the perception of many in the public who think HDTV is only for the super rich and the TV's all cost $10,000. Maybe people will realize this and look around for other good deals and tell their freinds and so on. It can only be good for HDTV acceptance in general.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Yeah, I think that HDTV is just about to explode in popularity. Sort like using the Internet in 1994. It was only for geeks, but you could taste the potential. Same thing now with HD. Its just a matter of time before everyone gets hot for it.


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Yeah, I think that HDTV is just about to explode in popularity. Sort like using the Internet in 1994. It was only for geeks, but you could taste the potential. Same thing now with HD. Its just a matter of time before everyone gets hot for it.


I still think hdtv is too expensive for the"average joe" to afford. If I could find a hdtv with tuner for under $1000 I would seriously consider getting one but seeing as how a hdtv costs $1100 plus the $500 tuner then it's still too much. Whatever happened to the promised $500 tuner you were supposed to be able to buy that would turn a regular tv into a hdtv?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

THat $500 tuner is available now - most of the ones you see advertised can do NTSC compatible outputs as well as the HDTV outputs - but they are still $350 - $500. What I'm waiting for is the $200 (or less) tuner box that will enable me to see DTV (down-converted to NTSC) on my NTSC TV's.


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

scooper said:


> THat $500 tuner is available now - most of the ones you see advertised can do NTSC compatible outputs as well as the HDTV outputs - but they are still $350 - $500. What I'm waiting for is the $200 (or less) tuner box that will enable me to see DTV (down-converted to NTSC) on my NTSC TV's.


where do you get a $500 tuner so I can view hdtv on my cable ready 20" tv?


----------



## ads (Sep 18, 2002)

why?


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

in theory b/c if enough of such tuners were in the mainstream we could shut off the analog channels and the bandwidth would go to other uses, ostensibly for the public good. The reality is that until the ATSC Tuner technology is embedded in everything that is related to video and you can buy some HD box at walmart for $50.00 you won't see anyone seriously talking about getting the bandwidth back for the government to resell. Too many liberals will cry about lack of TV availability for the poor if they yank the analog stations. 

I can actually see the evening news, with lots of different segments showing some poor woman with eight kids who's total source of entertainment is a 13" black and white TV with a coat hanger for an antenna. 

The TV stations will push the myth that it's a strike against the downtrodden because they will never willingly give up the analog bandwidth.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

> *Originally Posted by Newsub:*
> where do you get a $500 tuner so I can view hdtv on my cable ready 20" tv?


Well, isn't the 811 from Dish going to be a $299 box that can allow you to receive HDTV and downconvert to NTSC for your 20"?

Here is the Samsung SIR-T151 at Crutchfield's site. It is $350 and can receive HDTV signals and it has composite and SVid outputs that many TV's can accept and here you can buy 3 RF modulators starting at 20 bucks. If you have no inputs at all on your TV you can use one to be watching HDTV broadcasts converted to good old NTSC on Ch 3 or 4 that any set can understand for less than $400 right now. I'm sure as the chipsets are more refined and the real cutoff date becomes known and the market increases, I'm sure you will have plenty of companies making just such a box.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

newsub said:


> Whatever happened to the promised $500 tuner you were supposed to be able to buy that would turn a regular tv into a hdtv?


Actually the cheap STB that I think will be used by many for their First HDTV box will be the Cable STBs that are rented for $5/mo.

Also all HDTV boxes that I've seen output to S-Video or Composite. So they can connect to a non-HDTV just like a VCR does. The HDTV show is coverted to NTSC and actually looks very good on there too.


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Actually the cheap STB that I think will be used by many for their First HDTV box will be the Cable STBs that are rented for $5/mo.
> 
> Also all HDTV boxes that I've seen output to S-Video or Composite. So they can connect to a non-HDTV just like a VCR does. The HDTV show is coverted to NTSC and actually looks very good on there too.


the thing with the cable box is that you HAVE TO HAVE A HDTV or hd ready tv to actually rent it. They won't rent it to someone like me who has a standard tv. I am interested in something that will hookup to my standard tv's rf or rca jacks so that I can watch hdtv without having to invest in a new tv. Like I said until people can either get a hdtv cheap or buy one of these boxes they will NOT be willing to invest in hdtv (just like dvd's, until they came down to $100 or less like now people didn't buy a dvd player now i only know a very few people who don't have one).


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I guess you're right. Forget about HDTV.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually, if you have cable their will not be a need for a box at all to receive the DT channels in ATSC format. The cable company's will simply do the conversion at the head-inn and simply continue to send out a ATSC signal for their most basic tier for the foreseeable future. Satellite providers will simply down-convert HD signals and the subs STB's that are in are homes today will do the conversion to ATSC just like today. Only those that want their locals ota will need to go out and purchase a STB just to do the conversion. One low cost option will soon be the E*811 STB for only $299, if you have an HDTV monitor it will provide for both satellite delivered HDTV or OTA HDTV, if you have a standard 27" tv or smaller it will down-convert both HDTV satellite and OTA to ATSC.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

newsub said:


> where do you get a $500 tuner so I can view hdtv on my cable ready 20" tv?


Your point _might_ have been valid if you had use 27" as your example. They haven't made 20" televisions in many years.

To be certain, we have been promised a down-converter since the first reports of HDTV. It is indeed time that they get the show on the road with this technology.

"If you build it, they will come"


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

harsh said:


> Your point _might_ have been valid if you had use 27" as your example. They haven't made 20" televisions in many years.
> 
> To be certain, we have been promised a down-converter since the first reports of HDTV. It is indeed time that they get the show on the road with this technology.
> 
> "If you build it, they will come"


I do have a 19 or 20" rca tv. I just bought it 3 years ago and I don't want to spend alot of money on a new hdtv thus the reason I was looking for a convertor that would delay my purchase of a hdtv until it comes down in price a little more. What would I need to purchase for my television to view hdtv from an antenna? I live in the us btw.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

newsub said:


> I do have a 19 or 20" rca tv. I just bought it 3 years ago and I don't want to spend alot of money on a new hdtv thus the reason I was looking for a convertor that would delay my purchase of a hdtv until it comes down in price a little more. What would I need to purchase for my television to view hdtv from an antenna? I live in the us btw.


See my post above. You need the Samsung SIR-T151. It is currently $349 at Crutchfield and can be had cheaper than that by doing some research I'm sure.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You can buy a box from sears.com that is the same Samsung as well. ($399 on the sears website)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2003)

it says anything with the dish network brand. and the tv has it.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

The s-T-151 is at Sams for $287


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

newsub said:


> I was looking for a convertor that would delay my purchase of a hdtv until it comes down in price a little more. What would I need to purchase for my television to view hdtv from an antenna? I live in the us btw.


No need to rush. You won't be missing anything in the way of content for at least another three years; more if you believe the nay-sayers.

In any event, by the time that happens, the woods will be full of solutions (assuming that your TV is still functional).


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

harsh said:


> No need to rush. You won't be missing anything in the way of content for at least another three years; more if you believe the nay-sayers.
> 
> In any event, by the time that happens, the woods will be full of solutions (assuming that your TV is still functional).


is there anything cheaper than the $349 device at crutchfield? Like say down in the $200 range out there yet?


----------



## bassetized (Feb 3, 2003)

you better be careful about buying anything from the parent company Recoton...the went belly up earlier this year. that's why AR, Advent, Jenson products are on sale!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

newsub said:


> is there anything cheaper than the $349 device at crutchfield? Like say down in the $200 range out there yet?


Not only is there nothing cheaper (list on that puppy is $699), but I'm pretty sure that unit _will not_ work with non-HDTV-ready televisions anyway. To date, I've not been able to find a single consumer level HDTV to NTSC tuner.

I've also not been able to find any material indicating that brand X small dish provider's service will work with any receiver that costs less than $400 (some here have claimed that DirecTV is offering two for that price). No HDTV for analog televisions here either.

As I said in previous messages, when it comes closer to the time to convert, converters will become available. The mandate says that when 85% of a DMA's television signal is going out HD, the analog stations will be turned off in that market.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

harsh said:


> As I said in previous messages, when it comes closer to the time to convert, converters will become available. The mandate says that when 85% of a DMA's television signal is going out HD, the analog stations will be turned off in that market.


The mandate says digital, not HD. It is important to keep the two apart.

Bobby C


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bobby94928 said:


> The mandate says digital, not HD. It is important to keep the two apart.


I stand corrected. It is indeed important.


----------



## Scottie318 (Dec 13, 2002)

I actually own the RCA D40W20 which appears to be included in the High Definition bundle to be introduced by DISH. I usually just browse around the forums but if anyone has any questions about the tv, ill do my best to answer them.

-Scott


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

Scottie318 said:


> I actually own the RCA D40W20 which appears to be included in the High Definition bundle to be introduced by DISH. I usually just browse around the forums but if anyone has any questions about the tv, ill do my best to answer them.
> 
> -Scott


my question is 3 parts:
1: if i want to get a hdtv which one should I get (i'm not looking for anything larger than 25" maybe 30 at most as it has to go on an entertainment center unless I get rid of the entertainment center and just put the tv in its place also price is a major factor)?

2: Is there a hdtv tuner that will convert hdtv signals to be used on my regular tv? Comcast told me I have to have not only a hdtv to get their service but also digital cable as well.

3: How does the epg on a hdtv tuner work? I keep seeing them having a epg. does it come down through the cable or ota like the guide on my rca tv does?
thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

newsub said:


> my question is 3 parts:
> 1: if i want to get a hdtv which one should I get (i'm not looking for anything larger than 25" maybe 30 at most as it has to go on an entertainment center unless I get rid of the entertainment center and just put the tv in its place also price is a major factor)?


Unless you go with a $1,500 flat panel, I think the smallest HDTV monitor they make is a 34" (supposedly this fits a 27" hole, but I'm dubious). There are some HDTV "ready" units, but they are typically of the 32" or 36" 4x3 format. Put a measuring tape to a suitably cheap 34" and see if it will fit the cabinet and/or the budget.


> 2: Is there a hdtv tuner that will convert hdtv signals to be used on my regular tv? Comcast told me I have to have not only a hdtv to get their service but also digital cable as well.


Comcast isn't fibbing about the monitor. To get anything extraordinary out of Comcast will require some fashion of $9.95 or better box.



> 3: How does the epg on a hdtv tuner work? I keep seeing them having a epg. does it come down through the cable or ota like the guide on my rca tv does?
> thanks


Can't help you here. I'd guess that they transcode the NTSC version to the format required by your monitor. They may just pass it through but there is some interesting potential for trouble there. You can be reasonably assured that it will be in there somehow.


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

newsub said:


> my question is 3 parts:
> 1: if i want to get a hdtv which one should I get (i'm not looking for anything larger than 25" maybe 30 at most as it has to go on an entertainment center unless I get rid of the entertainment center and just put the tv in its place also price is a major factor)?
> 
> 2: Is there a hdtv tuner that will convert hdtv signals to be used on my regular tv? Comcast told me I have to have not only a hdtv to get their service but also digital cable as well.
> ...


I will take a whack at your questions:

1. You really need to go to stores and actually SEE the TVs to decide which one you like. Don't listen to how the picture of TVs appear to others, image quality on these TVs is very personal and everyone has an opinion. Yours is the only one that should matter for you. I went to Circuit City's web site and told it to show me all the 20-29" HDTV monitors. It shows 3  27" monitors. 2 of them for $650.00. Now the thing to remember is that true HDTV is transmitted in a 16:9 aspect ratio, these smaller TVs are 4:3 aspect ratio. You are going to have to decide for yourself how important this is for you. Either way these TVs will give you a better picture than traditional analog TVs.

2. Any of the over the air (OTA) ATSC receivers will output to your current TV, as long as they have the correct connectors like S-Video. However you won't get much benefit from using the digital receiver as opposed to the standard tuners within your TV. As far as what Comcast told this is correct. Cable operators in their invinite wisdom decided to use a different compression format (QAM) which allows them to fit more channels into the same amount of bandwidth. So to get HDTV through most cable companies you have to get a box from them that can accept QAM or some new higher end TVs are starting to show up with this capability built in (as well as a built in OTA tuner).

3. As part of the digital standard the provider of the digital signal may or may not embed programming information with the digital signal. It is not required and not all stations provide this data. So the answer is yes these OTA ATSC receivers have an EPG built in but they may or may not work depending on signal you are receiving. Even at it's best it won't be as good as Dish or DirecTVs EPG.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> As it has been announced Dish Network will offer a HDTV / receiver / SuperDish Combo.
> 
> Many people have written me and asked me if I knew the specs of these monitors.
> 
> ...


I will get HDTVs in the future, but the problem I have with most HDTVs is that I have a WHOLE bunch of classic game systems, and HDTVs will make them look like GARBAGE.
HDTVs are great for movies and tv, but I'll stick with Pro RGB Broadcast Monitors with proper horizontal and vertical sync rates for my classic game systems.
RGB monitors like these(see pic) let you get EVERY ounce of picture detail and color accuracy that the classic videogame system's PPU produces.
Most of these monitors have BNC type R G B and sync inputs.
HDTV's also don't impress me as far as newer videogame systems go because widescreen computer monitors can easily do 1080p and beyond and are better suited for the greater and greater visual detail that future videogame consoles will produce which will be well beyond the resolving capability of most HDTVs.
Burnin is also not as big an issue with the pro computer monitors as it is with HDTVs so that's another plus for gaming.
Broadcast RGB monitors totally outclass HDTVs for classic gaming, and the larger widescreen pro computer monitors totally outclass HDTVs for modern gaming so if I were to say where the weakpoint of most HDTVs was, I'd say it was as a display device for gaming.
There are ofcourse rare exceptions to this rule, for example some HDTVs have S(VGA) inputs and are a perfect display device for the Sega Dreamcast for example.
The same is true for the VGA or DVI modification for the Gamecube.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

Jack White said:


> I will get HDTVs in the future, but the problem I have with most HDTVs is that I have a WHOLE bunch of classic game systems, and HDTVs will make them look like GARBAGE.


A good market opportunity... either recompile games from old systems for new hardware, or create a hardware platform that can improve the look of the older games systems on the newer sets.

Nintendo just released one of the old Zelda titles for the game cube, and they have all of those classics disc's that have multiple games on a single disc.

Personally i'd rather see a game system like Xbox II be able to natively play all it's own system games plus have an emulator that will allow it to play Nintendo, Sega Dreamcast, and any other old systems games. This would massively increase the back catalog of games and also allow code to be designed to let old games look better on the new sets.


----------

